
Show HN: Hacker Daily, a daily podcast for Hacker News readers - dzohrob
http://hackerdaily.co/?
======
dzohrob
Hi HN, We got a great response to our initial post about Hacker Daily last
week, and we're back with our first episodes.

Everything is a work-in-progress... we're calling it the "minimum viable
podcast." We hope to make it better every day, with your help. We'd love to
hear your feedback. Thanks!

~~~
lamby
Thank you so much for this podcast.

My only feedback at this point is that the less editorial you add the better
IMHO and you seem to be adding more as the days go on. :)

It's fine when prefixed with "personally" or "I wonder if..." etc. Indeed,
those bits are quite interesting, but without that it comes across as a little
lecturing or even patronising. I usually agree with your politics, but I like
to make my own mind up. It's very easy to get people's opinions on the news,
etc. on that whole Twitter thing.

~~~
lamby
(Compare to, for example, [http://www.daemonology.net/hn-
daily/.](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/.). literally zero editorial.)

------
PostOnce
Stick a play button or mp3 link for the latest podcast on the landing page; it
might help your bounce rate. (instead of me having to subscribe via something
or navigate the RSS)

~~~
latexr
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16852394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16852394)

~~~
hs86
You might be interest in the Podlove project:
[https://podlove.org/](https://podlove.org/)

Here is an example that shows their player in action:
[http://omegataupodcast.net/279-microgravity-research-at-
zarm...](http://omegataupodcast.net/279-microgravity-research-at-zarm-drop-
tower/)

------
simonebrunozzi
This is fantastic!

A couple of years ago I wanted to start a "summary" service for Hacker News
submissions (and comments!), but I never found enough time to build something
meaningful.

At least, the podcast is some (better?) version of what I wanted to build. I'm
so happy someone is doing it.

~~~
dzohrob
Thanks, we really appreciate it!

------
gitgud
Great work guys! I listened to the Friday episode and have some feedback for
you.

It's great that you guys treat it like a real news segment and have a neutral
stance on each post. But don't be afraid to give your own opinion on the
subject. Steve Gibson from the Security Now podcast is an outgoing character
that is not afraid to speak up on new topics.

To me, what the _community_ writes in the discussion is generally more
interesting than the article itself, this probably deserves more time.
Tangents and arguments are always fun.

Hope you guys keep making these, it's a monumental task to do a podcast
everyday, but well worth it in the end!

~~~
lvoudour
_It 's great that you guys treat it like a real news segment and have a
neutral stance on each post. But don't be afraid to give your own opinion on
the subject._

+1

I'm not saying throw away the current format, I like the digest, it'd just be
more interesting if I could hear your input.

Here's an idea: how about you have an extra, slightly longer, weekly review
and discuss between you the most important topics of the week?

Anyway good effort, I'll be sure checking you daily

------
discussedbefore
If it takes off, you could do a free 5 minute intro feed + a paid 1 hr
detailed feed (which might be enough to satisfy the HN craving while
commuting/doing chores/etc.).

I'd recommend trying out assigning numbers to the stories (eg. 1 of 10) as
they are introduced to give more separation between stories / comments. Or
maybe one voice does the story summary and the other the comments. Without
paying close attention it seems to all blend together.

------
alpb
For those who don't have time for a 10 minute podcast every day, "Hacker News
Daily" lists top 10 ranked stories from HN every day:
[http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/)
Obviously, it will not be as curated or opinionated as the podcast.

~~~
frankzinger
Have you checked
[https://news.ycombinator.com/front](https://news.ycombinator.com/front)?

Compares pretty well with HN Daily with respect to content but also offers
more articles (because it's HN, naturally).

E.g., everything on HND for 16 April [1] can be found on the first pages of
HN/front for 15 April [2] and 16 April [3].

[1] [http://www.daemonology.net/hn-
daily/2018-04-16.html](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/2018-04-16.html)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2018-04-15](https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2018-04-15)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2018-04-16](https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2018-04-16)

~~~
cperciva
I set up Hacker News Daily long before /front?day= was added to HN. :-)

I agree that it's not really necessary now.

------
intull
This is great! It'll really help to catch up and get a summary. I like that
there's a sound in between two items. That's thoughtful. I'd appreciate if the
description links back to articles/discussions on HN or elsewhere.

~~~
dzohrob
Thanks! I tried putting links to the original articles in the extended
description; some players may not show that. Or maybe I messed it up. :)

~~~
intull
I checked in an another player I use. You were right. It's an issue with my
player. Thanks!

------
darkstar999
What kind of mic are you using? It sounds a bit echoey, maybe too far from
your face.

~~~
dzohrob
Thanks for the feedback— the setup we have is less than ideal. We’re both
using a Blue Snowball mic, and I’m recording in the supply closet of my shared
office (finding quiet space in NYC is hard, especially with kids at home!)

Going to try switching to a dynamic mic with a tighter pickup pattern, but the
one I tried on Amazon from CAD was faulty (crazy buzzing around 1khz), so
waiting for the next delivery...

~~~
eropple
For what you're doing, a dynamic is a good call--they'll eat the bounce off
the walls. Don't worry about a tight pickup pattern so long as it is generally
cardioid; with dynamic mics' general falloff, a wide cardioid pattern is not
going to hurt you much. Consider the AT2005USB or ATR2100USB; both microphones
are USB/XLR so later on you don't have to dump them if you want to get fancier
and they sound very good for the price.

Feel free to e-mail me if you'd like to chat about this; I do a little bit of
audio wizardry on the side (and I'm building an open-source podcast serving
platform at the moment, as it happens, so I've spent time in the weeds--maybe
it'd be a good option for your hosting).

~~~
dzohrob
Thanks for the detailed comment! I just ordered the ATR2100USB and will give
it a shot. I'll follow up with you re: hosting... it's something we're
interested in and don't know that much about. Thanks again!

------
latexr
To give a listen before deciding to subscribe:
[https://hackerdaily.simplecast.fm/](https://hackerdaily.simplecast.fm/)

~~~
mackwerk
Thank you for this. I was looking for a way to listen without subscribing or
downloading some new app or using itunes :)

------
SoulMan
Thanks for doing this. Exactly what I wanted to make my long daily commute
productive.

------
timvdalen
Looks interesting, but how do I subscribe? I'm used to just adding the feed
URL to my podcast app (Pocket Casts). Clicking the Google Play button opens
Play Music with a message saying that the podcast isn't available.

~~~
dzohrob
Sorry about that! The feed is here:
[https://rss.simplecast.com/podcasts/5271/rss](https://rss.simplecast.com/podcasts/5271/rss)

[EDIT] Updated the site w/ the RSS feed link in the header. Thanks for
pointing this out.

~~~
timvdalen
Thanks! I've subscribed!

------
_emacsomancer_
This looks great. Will you be offering any of your own commentary about the
items?

~~~
dzohrob
Thanks! We're still experimenting with the format but we'll throw in some
commentary here and there. If folks like it, we can certainly do more. :)

------
neduma
I've been enjoying Tech meme podcast -
[https://news.techmeme.com/180306/podcast](https://news.techmeme.com/180306/podcast)

------
Simulacra
Good luck with this! My morning commute is hungry for more podcasts!

~~~
dzohrob
Thanks! We'd love to hear your feedback as we go. :)

------
Haemp
Amazing idea! I'll definitely be tuning in - good luck guys!

~~~
dzohrob
Thank you! We'd love to hear your feedback as we go.

------
_audakel
Reddit world news has a bot that does like a 5-7 sentence summary of articles.
Would be cool if you could run that on the articles and read it. Nice to hear
a human voice.

------
_tomasz
man, I hate being that guy, but no https?

Super interested in this podcast though

~~~
smock
sorry! we're still working out the logistics of running the podcast but we'll
switch the site over to https as soon as possible

~~~
_tomasz
No worries, Let's Encrypt makes it really easy if you haven't used them
before. Since you have input forms and links to app stores it might be a good
idea.

~~~
berg01
These are the people that I will allocate time to listen to, while they
"perfect" their "minimum viabable podcast".

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for repeatedly violating the site guidelines.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
mikeyjk
Added, awesome, definitely keen. Good luck and hopefully the inevitable
negativity of the internet isn't too bitter!

------
johnxie
Subscribed! Good luck with the project.

~~~
dzohrob
Thank you! We'd love to hear your feedback as we go. :)

------
hackerbrother
Does anyone remember Buzz Out Loud?

~~~
therockhead
Yeah, I loved that show. If your a fan of Tom Merrit, he has another daily
show called DTNS (Daily Tech News Show) which is pretty good as well.

------
sevrex
I need this. I spend so much time a day driving that it would be perfect!

------
t0mk
the background music in the Tuesday April 17th episode is way too loud, and a
bit disturbing

edit: ah, it's only in the intro..

Nice job!

